
iOS 13 often reloads background apps, loosing unsaved data - mlacks
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ios-13-has-a-huge-bug-that-makes-me-want-to-dump-my-iphone-and-ipad/
======
tinus_hn
This is annoying but if apps 'loose' unsaved data when they are shut down in
the background, that is a bug in the app. They have to save data immediately
as they move into the background, there is no guarantee the processes will be
kept alive.

~~~
diffeomorphism
That doesn't make it any less of a problem and if apps under iOS 13 loose data
while they didn't under iOS 12, then finger pointing and putting fingers into
their ears is _not_ what apple should do.

~~~
tpmoney
It depends on whether the issue is that iOS is terminating background apps
before they’re able to flush to disk or whether the issue is that the app
isn’t flushing to disk when sent to the background.

If the former that is Apple’s problem to fix. If the later they are absolutely
right to point the blame where it belongs, on the developers who didn’t code
to the platform standards. If it is the later, those same apps would have lost
data under iOS 12, and they were just lucky that the termination algorithms
were less aggressive.

~~~
diffeomorphism
> If the later they are absolutely right to point the blame

Good for them, but as a user I don't care whose fault it is. The only thing I
see is that my (very expensive) iThingy is not working right after the update.

------
AlEinstein
TechCrunch says a fix is out:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/07/ios-13-2-2-fixes-bug-
that-...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/07/ios-13-2-2-fixes-bug-that-kills-
your-background-apps-prematurely-whats-new/)

It’s dismaying how much Apple have taken their eyes off the ball when it comes
to software quality. They used to have such a great reputation.

------
greenpizza13
I hate to be this person, but this is my biggest spelling pet peeve.

Lost -> Lose

Loose -> Loosen

"I lost my keys"

"I hope I don't lose my keys"

"I need to loosen the jar"

"The jar is now loose"

I'm even seeing HN comments getting this wrong.

------
LeoNatan25
It’s still not properly fixed; not in the 13.2.2 patch or in iOS 13.3 beta.
The patch has reduced the issue, but nowhere near as stable as it used to be.

------
martin-adams
Interesting, this might explain why the YouTube app keeps resetting the view
position when switching out of the app and back again after doing something
else.

